# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصيدة في مدح السيد حسن نصر الله

## فادي القطيف

في مدح السيد حسن نصر اللهنصره الله وأعزهقصيدة رائعة على غرار عينية الجواهري الرائعة فداء لمثواك من مضجع*السيد عبد المجيد الموسوي*تذكـرتُ شخصـكَ فـي خاطـري* *وصليـتُ باسمـك فـي المهـيـعِ* *قـرأتـك نـجـمـاً تـنـيـر الـظــلام* *وحــرفـــاً كـتـبـتــك بــالأدمـــع* *وقـبّــلــتُ خــــــدكَ يــاســيــدي* *وضــمــاً جـذبــتــكَ لـلأضــلــعِ* *وقدسـتُ سيفـكَ سيـفَ الفـقـار* *وطـرتُ بروحـي إلــى الأنــزعِ* *رفـعـتَ رؤوســاً لـنــا نُـكّـسـتْ* *ولــــولا إبــــاؤك لــــم تُــرفــعِ* *وشـرّفـتَ هـامـاً لـنـا هـشّـمـتْ* *بفـضـل جـهــادِك لـــم تَـخـضـعِ* *وبيـضـتَ وجـهـاً لـنــا مظـلـمـاً* *وقــد ظــل دهــراً ولـــم يـلـمـعِ* *وحطّـمـتَ جيـشـاً لــه صَـفّـقَـتْ* *أكــفُ الخيـانـةِ فــي المـجـمـعِ* *وسِرتَ بجيشـك نحـو السمـاء* *برغـم المصـاعـبِ لــم يـجـزعِ* *وسـددتَ سهمـاً بصـدرِ الغـزاةْ* *لـيـومـكَ هــــذا ولــــم يُــنــزعِ* *وجمّعتَ شملاً لنا فـي الشتـاتْ* *بـغـيـر خـطـابــكَ لــــم يُـجـمــعِ* *وشاركتَ شعبـكَ فـي النائبـاتْ* *وسـلّـمـتَ روحـــكَ للـمِـبـضـعِ* *وقدمـتَ شبلـكَ صـوبَ الحمـامْ* *شـهـيـداً يـغــردُ فـــي الـمـرتـعِ* *فـدتـكَ نـفــوسٌ لـنــا أقـسـمـتْ* *بــــألاّ تـحـيــدَ عــــن الـمـنـبـعِ* *ورأسُـكَ فـوق رؤوسِ الطغـاةْ* *يُزمجرُشـوقـاً إلــى الـمـصـرعِ* *وحـزبُـكَ حــزبُ إلــهِ السـمـاءْ* *بـأمــركَ يُـزهــرُ فـــي البـلـقـعِ* *وقـد قـلـت وعــداً لـنـا صـادقـاَ* *بــأن الـكـيـانَ إلـــى الأضـيــعِ* *ورددتَ قـــولاً بـكــل اعــتــزازْ* *حسيناً… حسيناً على المجمع* *وتـلــك الـعـبـاءةُ يـــا ســيــدي* *عـيــونٌ بكـتـهـا ولـــم تــدمــعِ* *وعـمـةُ قـدســكَ قـــد أرهـبَــتْ* *قلـوبَ الأعــادي ولــم تخـشـعِ* *وجُـنـدٌ خـطـفـتَ بـكــلِ اقـتــدار* *وجُـنــدٌ غـزَتْــكَ ولـــم تـخـشـعِ* *خمينـيُ نهجُـكَ يابـن الحسـيـن* *ونـهـجُ الخميـنـيِ لــم يـخـضـعِ* *وأثلـجـتَ قـلـبَ إمــامَ الـزمـان* *ومـهّـدتَ دربــاً إلــى المـطـلـعِ* *وقد بعـتَ نفسـكَ يابـنَ الهُمـام* *وشوقـاً عرجـتَ إلــى الأرفــعِ* *ورعـدٌ يـدكُ حـصـونَ الـهـوانْ* *دويٌ مخـيـفٌ إلـــى المـسـمـع* *ورعـــبٌ يـبــثُ لـهــم صـوتُــهُ* *يصـيّـرُ شعـبـاً إلـــى الـمـخـدعِ* *وجـذوةُ «قانـا» التـي أُشعلـتْ* *شموعـاً ستبقـى إلـى الـرضّـعِ* *جنوبَ المعالـي عليـكَ السـلام* *تُـقـطّــعُ إربــــاً ولــــم تــركــعِ*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أحسنتم أخي

قصيده في منتهى الجمال
نسأل الله أن يحفظ السيد وينصره

كذلك هناك قصيده مماثله للشاعر الصحيح

وأقصد بــ مماثله انها أيضا ً على غرار عينية الجواهري 

سلمت يمناك

بإنتظار مزيد من مشاركاتك

----------


## ورد الجنة

قصيدة في منتهى الروعة
سلمت يداك على هذه الكلمات وشكرا لمن ارسلها

----------


## فادي القطيف

الف شكر شمعه  ,  ورده , على الحضور والمتابعه 



اخوكم  فادي

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمتم أناملكم التي نثرت عبير الكلمات 
وجميل المعاني والعبارات رائع كل ما 
أفاض به يراعكم القيم من جمال الأحرف 
ومن رقة الأسطر 

ودمتم بكل محبة ووفاء

----------


## فادي القطيف

الف شكر نور الولايه على الحضور والمتابعه 


تحياتي لكم 

فادي القطيف

----------

